# Is Oil based polyurethane banished in CA?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve been everywhere and I can’t find any oil based finished. Everything is water based, although I did find some “Oil Modified” whatever that is. The “Oil Modified” polyurethane looked like it was on the shelf for a while but the Oil based Miniwax stain is available. I don’t know maybe there was a glitch in production or something, but it just seems like every time I turn around there is something else not available in CA anymore. :huh:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm in Texas so I don't really know. A google search appears it's just LA County. You might call a real paint store like Sherwin Williams and ask for some and see what happens.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I'm in Texas so I don't really know. A google search appears it's just LA County. You might call a real paint store like Sherwin Williams and ask for some and see what happens.


Wow, I figured something had to going on because it was just to much of a coincidence. I don't remember how long its been, but I did notice that it was on sale a while back and even saw some in the clearance section.
I guess I need a vacation in Vegas and stock up on supplies while I'm there. :smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps a person could make a good business running ammunition, polyurethane and light bulbs to California.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Oil based and other evaporative chemical finishes have been banned in southern California and most of Oregon. These areas have enacted very stringent regulations regarding VOC emissions. There are a number of other states that have enacted these regulations also and more are probably in the works.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> I’ve been everywhere and I can’t find any oil based finished. Everything is water based, although I did find some “Oil Modified” whatever that is. The “Oil Modified” polyurethane looked like it was on the shelf for a while but the Oil based Miniwax stain is available. I don’t know maybe there was a glitch in production or something, but it just seems like every time I turn around there is something else not available in CA anymore. :huh:


Thank you CARB. (Don't get me started) Try General Finishes...



Sleeper said:


> I guess I need a vacation in Vegas and stock up on supplies while I'm there. :smile:


That would work. Just keep the stuff on the floor in the back seat and covered so the agricultural check point doesn't catch you.



Steve Neul said:


> Perhaps a person could make a good business running ammunition, polyurethane and light bulbs to California.


Yeah, one could but the CARB and SCAQMD 'cops' just love to go after people that do that. And for the pittance that you would make, it just wouldn't be worth the risk.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

rrich said:


> ...........
> That would work. Just keep the stuff on the floor in the back seat and covered so the agricultural check point doesn't catch you.
> 
> Yeah, one could but the CARB and SCAQMD 'cops' just love to go after people that do that. And for the pittance that you would make, it just wouldn't be worth the risk.


Wow, I didn't realize how serious they are. I guess I'm going to have to change my ways.
I still don't know how I missed all of this or even when it happened. I was just guessing when I could not find it.
I wounder whats next. I heard on the radio a few years ago, they want to get rid of cows because of the emissions. I don't know if that's still in the works.


----------



## Herb2832 (Nov 1, 2013)

Depends on the size of the project you are doing.

Have you considered dipping the item in the waterbased varnish and hanging it up.
don't forget to brush off the drips. takes a little practice but This will give a very good coat if the item is small enough.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Herb2832 said:


> Depends on the size of the project you are doing.
> 
> Have you considered dipping the item in the waterbased varnish and hanging it up.
> don't forget to brush off the drips. takes a little practice but This will give a very good coat if the item is small enough.


 Nothing I do can be dipped, but I’m going to have experiment a little.
I like this Idea as well


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

They search your car when you drive into California? That seems pretty bizarre... even though they can't sell Everclear in Ohio I'm pretty sure you're in the clear to bring a bottle back with you from Indiana.

Could be a good excuse to learn how to make your own stain if you feel so inclined.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Gilgaron said:


> They search your car when you drive into California? That seems pretty bizarre... even though they can't sell Everclear in Ohio I'm pretty sure you're in the clear to bring a bottle back with you from Indiana.


 It’s actually an agricultural check point to prevent bugs from being brought in from the outside. They check all moving vans and trucks. My son was coming through with a U-Haul truck and they confiscated all his house plants. 
I have to drive my Work truck through all the time and they usually just look in the windows and sometimes ask where I’m coming from. I once had my lunch box open with a banana visible and they took that even though I told them it was bought in CA.
I just drove through a few weeks ago and they did not ask about paint in my tool compartments.


----------

